# BruteForce HID kit



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I just emailed jetoffroad in regards to a true plug and play HID headlight kit for the Brute's. They say that a kit is actually in development right now and it should be available for shipping out Feb '09. Just thought I would let yall know, seems to be a hot topic on other forums.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds good. Will be nice to have one thats striaght plug & play. Will be interesting to see the price tag on it too though $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Thanks for posting the info!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i dont do enough riding to justify the mod 
i dont do enough riding period. darn responsibilities!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Would be interested in a Plug&Play HID kit! Don't really wanna do any "fabricating" to my Brute just yet. Thanks


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm interested in seeing how they do it.

If someone gets one post up a pic of what comes with the kit before you install it.


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

dont you hate those responsibilities


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

Once you ride with these lights you wont be see where your going on a stock set:bigeyes:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep ranchermoe there defiantly the way to go.I love mine.

When someone makes a plug n play kit you will see many more brutes running these.

What would be really cool was if there was a way to make them dimmer when you wanted to.The way they are they too bright at times. Thats why i went with the white LED outside/marker lights.That way if needed i could turn the HID's off but still have a little light to see in the dark.


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

We went to riverrun for newyears and I seen at least 4 other brutes with hids. When I drive on my wifes rancher with oem lights Its like riding without lights.


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

I tried the led outer lights, they had 4 bulbs. amber colored. They are not as bright as the regular old bulbs.

I would like to try a set of those super bright leds off of ebay. The white ones.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a pic of mine in another thread...i'll see if i can find it for you.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Check out this thread.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=96


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I am trying to find a complete replacement for the little outside lights to get something that's brighter than the wedge bulbs but not as brite as the hid's. I think I found one the will fit in the hole but need to see if it will be to long or not.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

try it out and let us know


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm gonna do some measuring and see. Ill let yall know


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welp what ya got?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

nothin as of yet tried the one i thought would work but didnt so i took the build off and ended up breaking the bulb. I am going to go get another bulb and try it again but not be so forceful with this one. I had it in there and working at one time but it was to deep and was throwing the light everywhere and wasnt very concentrated and when i tried to fix this thats when i broke the bulb.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*HID's*

I see a bunch of ya'll have them, but anyone have any info on what, where to buy and how to install?

I have a vision issues and cannot see well at night (or it could be the beers....) and they'd be great, just using foglamps now.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

All the info you would ever need to do the HID conversion is in this thread on HL.
http://www.highlifter.com/forum/HID_headlights!!!_WOW%2c_Incredible/m_2502412/tm.htm

Heres the link to a kit like the one i used. 6K bulb color.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Supe...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


I hear that a factory replacemnet kits is being made. But thats only a rumor.I dont know if its fact or not.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

brute650i said:


> nothin as of yet tried the one i thought would work but didnt so i took the build off and ended up breaking the bulb. I am going to go get another bulb and try it again but not be so forceful with this one. I had it in there and working at one time but it was to deep and was throwing the light everywhere and wasnt very concentrated and when i tried to fix this thats when i broke the bulb.


yep, i can see why you would know need a short bulb. gotta sit far back in the reflector so the reflector can focus it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

also have this parallel thread..
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=108&highlight=HID%27s
might merge them


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah I found one at wal mart yesterday that had the base that looked to be the same size and style as 194wedge but didnt buy it cause i didnt feel like waiting in line for one part.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Think I'll wait for the direct connect kit, don't like cutting and chopping anything....I have a tendancy to f'k that up.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Its really not all that hard just gets a little aggravating at times. If I can do it anyone can, i am the most impatient person ever


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

brute650i said:


> Its really not all that hard just gets a little aggravating at times. If I can do it anyone can, i am the most impatient person ever


you haven't met me =/


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

lol :1zhelp:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

This is where I mounted my ballast.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ pretty sweet right there..
I guess they're ok to get wet and junk. 
My icecap 250W ballasts get pretty hot..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I havent had a problem with the yet and for the most part they will be out of the water while water wheelieing


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

My ballast are much smaller then those. The kit i got had the slim ballast with it. They claim there waterproof.So far I've had no problems with them.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah mine are just the regular style


----------

